# Jersey Shore's Situation. Abs?



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

Honestly, I think his abs look disgusting! yuck. What do you think?


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I want abs someday, but not like those. :no


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

He looks disfigured - Or like there's an alien gestating in his abdomen!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Look like ****. I don't see why they're made a big deal of.


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

It' not really his abs but his need to pull up his shirt all the time :sus
Are there people who actually find him hot?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^He's on television, so of course people are going to find him "hot"


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Eh... I'm just glad I've never really watched that show.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

TheoBobTing said:


>


Haha I remember seeing that before - that's gotta be the worst ever


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Still Waters said:


> He looks disfigured - Or like there's an alien gestating in his abdomen!


hahahaha!!! I kinda thought something along those lines to. it really does not look attractive AT ALL! It actually looks wrong, like they arent meant to be there.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Disgusting. The situation is gross anyways. He looks like he's 50 and acts 14. But eh.. I like bigger guys as it is. So skinny dudes or slightly muscular guys like that just really turn me off.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Combination of "disgusting" and "I don't care".


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

He's just sucking in his stomach


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like he is gaining weight.

EDIT: Weight was the wrong word. Looks like his body fat% is going up.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Glad I never watched it to that episode, but otherwise, no comment xD


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

I felt nauseated just looking at that.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol I love how no one answered sexy


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I like how he has an *** in his torso


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

im a guy so it would be kinda weird i suppose to judge whether they are sexy or not, everybodys abs look different im just glad mine doesnt look like that, id rather have a gut than that....yikes


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

Dudes nasty


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

WTF?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bkhill5 said:


> Dudes nasty


He IS a Situation.

I can't believe these people are role models. Snooki being pregnant is going to ruin their fun. She can't drink; she's going to whine three times more often, and I don't even watch the show!

Situation is in rehab for abusing medications to treat exhaustion.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> He IS a Situation.
> 
> I can't believe these people are role models. Snooki being pregnant is going to ruin their fun. She can't drink; she's going to whine three times more often, and I don't even watch the show!
> 
> Situation is in rehab for abusing medications to treat exhaustion.


Well it was only a matter of time really. I'm not one to mock those who are suffering from addiction, but I can't help but think this will pretty much guarentee him a spot on Celebrity Rehab...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bkhill5 said:


> Well it was only a matter of time really. I'm not one to mock those who are suffering from addiction, but I can't help but think this will pretty much guarentee him a spot on Celebrity Rehab...


Oh yeah :doh. I forgot about that show. ooey 16th minute of fame - overtime.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

lol ^^^ way to make an honest livin' Sitch.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah his abs are weird and his narcissism is repulsive. I have a friend who made me watch an episode of Jersey Shore and the 'Situation' was the most obnoxious person on it. That's sadly an hour of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Honestly, I watch Jersey Shore every now and again. They're the most repulsive people I've ever seen, but I find it interesting to analyze them. I'm pretty sure The Situation was molested or something at some point in his life. But yeah, the abs, gross, the man, *barf*. I hate people like that. It makes me sad.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

He seems to work them too much. They look malformed. All you have to do is eat right and do some aerobic exercise and your natural abs will show through eventually and they are almost guaranteed to look better than his.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

I watched 1 episode of jersey shore just to see what all the hype was about, and honestly, I felt like my IQ had dropped by the end. I cant believe a show like that is so popular. I also think its ridiculous that Rutgers Uni asked the short, extra-stupid one with no upper lip to give a graduation speech. 

I thought the scene where the big boobed one punched the situation was funny though.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Words cannot describe how much I don't care about anything related to Jersey Shore...


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I hate reality TV, that's not about talent. People become famous for their stupidity; and the only thing more puzzling is the fact that it's the viewers who make them this popular and rich.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Who cares, he's a clown.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Those don't even look like abs in that pic. They look disfigured.


----------

